# Plex Media Server - Poor defaults



## manas (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello,

Plex Media Server has a poor set of defaults that may need to be changed in case you are running it:

https://www.reddit.com/r/seedboxes/comments/4cf74k/securing_plex/

Manas


----------

